# BMQ AUG 21 - St. Jean



## CanSurf (26 Jun 2006)

Well there doesn't seem to be a thread for anyone going on Aug. 21, there just seems to be some people posting around in the other threads so I thought that I would start one just for that date.

I get sworn in on Aug. 9 in Hamilton and start BMQ on the 21st. 

I got the call for NCI-OP about 2 weeks after I was merit listed. Pretty excited now I just have to keep working to get myself in peak condition.

See you there!

Cansurf


----------



## techie (26 Jun 2006)

I am getting sworn in on 9th of Aug as well, as a LCIS tech. Im leaving to go to St. Jean on the 19th of Aug.

Forgot to mention, im getting sworn in in Windsor


----------



## ArmyDave (26 Jun 2006)

I'm getting sworn in August 2nd in Toronto, starting St. Jean BMQ August 21st.  Going in as 6'9" full time PPCLI Infantry.  I'll be the first target.


----------



## Dugnut (26 Jun 2006)

ArmyDave said:
			
		

> I'm getting sworn in August 2nd in Toronto, starting St. Jean BMQ August 21st.  Going in as 6'9" full time PPCLI Infantry.  I'll be the first target.



I wouldn't worry about being a target, if you wear camouflage, dye your hair green and carry two fist fulls of leaves, you can pretend to be a tree. Course in the photos of Afghanistan, I do not see any trees either... course what would I know... I am joining the Navy. 

On the Navy topic, I too am going to BMQ August 21, as an NCI-OP. I guess I will see most of you on the 21st unless you are being sworn in on August 2nd like ArmyDave and I.

Smiles,
Dugnut


----------



## Springroll (27 Jun 2006)

Got my call today and I will be in St Jean for Aug 21st BMQ.

I get sworn in July31st and fly out August 20th.....

I am bouncing off the walls  ;D


----------



## techie (27 Jun 2006)

Awesome, great feeling when you get the offer after waiting for so long, eh?


----------



## Springroll (27 Jun 2006)

Oh my goodness is it ever a great feeling...I was shaking!

Now I have a timeline and can now start getting everything in order....and now hubby has dates to work with for submitting his leave.


----------



## CanSurf (27 Jun 2006)

Dugnut said:
			
		

> On the Navy topic, I too am going to BMQ August 21, as an NCI-OP. I guess I will see most of you on the 21st unless you are being sworn in on August 2nd like ArmyDave and I.



Nice to know that there will be someone else going into the same field as me at the same time.

CanSurf


----------



## misfit (27 Jun 2006)

Congratulations. It feels great getting the offer after waiting on the edge of your seat...


----------



## Dugnut (27 Jun 2006)

CanSurf said:
			
		

> Nice to know that there will be someone else going into the same field as me at the same time.
> 
> CanSurf



I am sure there will be a couple other fellows or ladies in the August 21st BMQ, but who knows... there is a big demand for 031 (and Army in general) not so much for Navy trades (or so what I have seen in the numbers). As for NCI-OP, I think the quota is 30ish for this fiscal year... so it might not be too common to see that many at BMQ at one time. But what the heck do I know....

Smiles,
Dugnut


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (27 Jun 2006)

CanSurf said:
			
		

> Nice to know that there will be someone else going into the same field as me at the same time.
> 
> CanSurf



Hmmm.  Navy guys don't go to the field.  Army guys do   

Oh you meant in the same trade?  Gotcha!   ;D

Well, good luck to the whole works of ya.

Shoot the foot, drive the body...learn to serve.

_Parva Sub Ingenti_


----------



## Hot Lips (27 Jun 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> Got my call today and I will be in St Jean for Aug 21st BMQ.
> 
> I get sworn in July31st and fly out August 20th.....
> 
> I am bouncing off the walls  ;D


Congratulations Springroll...you go girl  

HL


----------



## Springroll (27 Jun 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Congratulations Springroll...you go girl
> 
> HL



Thanks HL....I will kick some butt for ya, and when you get there you will have to look me up so we can have a few together unless we meet up before I go.... ;D


----------



## Deuce (27 Jun 2006)

Well well, I'm being sworn in on Aug 9th in Hamilton also. I was told Aug 19 fly out date, but that can't be confirmed until enrollment is complete. See you there!


----------



## PC1982 (28 Jun 2006)

Well I posted this in the other thread, but I might as well do it here too. Getting sworn in Aug 11th in Ottawa and will be at St. Jean Aug 20th for the Aug. 21st start up date. Going in for 031.

As an aside I just got all the paperwork in the mail today, seems like it will be a nice little bit of reading.


----------



## techie (29 Jun 2006)

52 days, 13 hours, 4 min before our course starts.... YAY....


----------



## ready to go (30 Jun 2006)

Congrats Springroll and everybody else who's going. I'm still waiting for the call.


----------



## Springroll (30 Jun 2006)

ready to go said:
			
		

> Congrats Springroll and everybody else who's going. I'm still waiting for the call.



Thanks Ready, and I am sure your call will come soon.


----------



## CanSurf (5 Jul 2006)

Just gave my notice at work today!  ;D Feels good to have that done and out of the way with.

Now just 20 more 12 hour shifts to go!  8)

CanSurf


----------



## Dugnut (5 Jul 2006)

To work with in the peer pressure of forum comments:

I gave my notice... wait for it (have to look at a calendar), June 16? I told my boss the same day I got and accepted the offer from the Petty Officer (course I have no memory if he was 1st or 2nd class). 

My last day of work is August 18th... so I am not going to even attempt to count the days (I am not bad at math, just do not want to count). I gave such a late date because I am:

A. a nice guy.
B. need to train my replacement.
C. I get a free trip to Ottawa next week (course I am working).
D. I want the money and Bonuses might be handed out the first week of August.

Smiles,
Dugnut


----------



## techie (6 Jul 2006)

I let my bosses know the date i was leaving for basic, but i have yet to give them a date that will be my final day of employment. Im trying to figure out when the earliest i could quit without having much money issues. Probably going to be the first week in August.

If my stupid boss though decideds to start to cut my hours at an unreasonablee time, i me just quit earlier. Im not going to put up with to much now that i am leaving in the near future.


----------



## Springroll (6 Jul 2006)

Got my joining instructions today, but they are different from the ones that CFLRS St Jean has up on their site. 

Which ones do I go by?


----------



## techie (6 Jul 2006)

What are some of the differences between the 2. Any real big conflicting instructions?

Also, ask your recruiter which ones you should follow.


----------



## techie (6 Jul 2006)

I thought you were swearing in at the begining of Aug springroll. When did you get all this information?


----------



## misfit (6 Jul 2006)

I gave my notice two weeks ago and my last day is July14. I am training my replacement now too. I don't have any instructions yet, so I guess i'll get all that when I swear in.


----------



## Springroll (6 Jul 2006)

techie said:
			
		

> I thought you were swearing in at the begining of Aug springroll. When did you get all this information?



I am swearing in July 31st. 
I went to the CFLRS website(at the top of that page it says Joining Instructions), and today received, via Canada Post, my joining instructions, my congratulatory letter and trade info from the CFRC.


----------



## Springroll (10 Jul 2006)

42 days to go and counting...... ;D


----------



## Rory (11 Jul 2006)

Ha finally found the board for the 21st! I can't wait. Serious helping my mom move sucks, but it helps count the days till I fly out. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## mechanic_chick (13 Jul 2006)

5 days after most of you.. 


August 14th , sworn in.

Leave Aug. 26th for St Jean , Course starts August 28th..

Any other takers?

Met one on here also getting sworn in the same day , in Wpg , leaving the same time! 

That makes 3 I know ( including my best friend whos comin' along the same dates haha )

Thanks!

Jesso


----------



## techie (13 Jul 2006)

Theres a seperate thread for the 28th of Aug http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/47103.0.html there.


----------



## mechanic_chick (13 Jul 2006)

Welllllll then , I see I have been rejected from the ' week befores ' lol , JK guys  Yah I noticed that thread , thanks tons and G'LUCK ON BMQ!!


----------



## techie (17 Jul 2006)

So, where is everyone from anyways?

Im from Windsor Ont.


----------



## Rory (17 Jul 2006)

Saskatchewan woooo! North Battleford to be exact.


----------



## mechanic_chick (17 Jul 2006)

Shilo Manitoba here dudes..    Can definetly say im excited to be going Navy.

Oh Rory.. Didnt I tell you Sask sucks  ;D Lol.


----------



## Rory (17 Jul 2006)

It raised me, it can't suck that much!


----------



## Fondle-Otter (17 Jul 2006)

Another Aug 21 recruit here from Saskatoon Sask. Can't wait for it to start.


----------



## Springroll (17 Jul 2006)

Living in Halifax but born and raised in Victoria


----------



## Deuce (17 Jul 2006)

Currently stuck in Hamilton(not for long!), but grew up in Orillia, ON.


----------



## Rory (17 Jul 2006)

Haha Jesso Saskatchewan will outnumber you! Just watch!  >


----------



## ArmyDave (17 Jul 2006)

I'm in Brampton, ON.  I just picked PPCLI to go out west and see the other side of the country. ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jul 2006)

AND already have your avatar as the PPCLI cap badge!


----------



## Springroll (18 Jul 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> AND already have your avatar as the PPCLI cap badge!



LOL, he's fired up and ready to go!
I hope he really isn't 6'9 'cause I am only 5'6 and don't feel like running everywhere to keep up with him.... 

Baby steps ArmyDave, remember baby steps. ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jul 2006)

Doesn't matter how long his legs are...its your Course Staff you should worry about!  And PSP staff.

They set the pace.  You gotta follow.

"Thank you for strengthening my weak and idle body "insert rank-name of staff here".

Shoot the foot...drive the body   ;D


----------



## Springroll (18 Jul 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Shoot the foot...drive the body   ;D



but I just painted my toes last night...geez!


----------



## Rory (18 Jul 2006)

They show no mercy!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jul 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> but I just painted my toes last night...geez!



I think they have a check-box on the new MIR Sick Parade forms for that...don't they??

"Excused PT for Cosmetic reasons x 3 days"


----------



## ArmyDave (18 Jul 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> LOL, he's fired up and ready to go!
> I hope he really isn't 6'9 'cause I am only 5'6 and don't feel like running everywhere to keep up with him....
> 
> Baby steps ArmyDave, remember baby steps. ;D



My baby steps are your leaps. ;D

On a side note, I just got my second phone call today where they told me the info I need to bring to the swearing in, etc.  I guess I'm stuck wearing a shirt and tie.


----------



## techie (18 Jul 2006)

crap... now ive got to buy a tie...


----------



## Springroll (19 Jul 2006)

techie said:
			
		

> crap... now ive got to buy a tie...



The VV Boutique is good for that....


----------



## Dugnut (20 Jul 2006)

techie said:
			
		

> crap... now ive got to buy a tie...



I was talking to the Cpl. yesterday and there was no mention of a tie, just business casual. Course I guess I can hide one in my back pocket as required (though it will mean a different shirt).

Smiles,
Dugnut


----------



## Springroll (31 Jul 2006)

Just got back from my swearing in about an hour ago and am now enjoying a beer.

I was soooooo anxious....my nerves were worse than on my wedding day!

20 days to go!


----------



## Sparkplugs (31 Jul 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> Just got back from my swearing in about an hour ago and am now enjoying a beer.
> 
> I was soooooo anxious....my nerves were worse than on my wedding day!
> 
> 20 days to go!



Congrats, guys!  It'll come faster than you think!


----------



## Rory (1 Aug 2006)

I cannot wait at all. I mean we (me and mom) moved just recently farther north on an acreage, 56k net little to do other then PT. So I am counting the days like its leading to Christmas.


----------



## mechanic_chick (1 Aug 2006)

Oh Rory 

Well guys 20 days left for you , and 25 left for us. Hopefully see you cats there! And yes Rory it is like counting down to Christmas..  A very depressing Chistmas ha ha just joking   

And the wait continues!


----------



## Rory (5 Aug 2006)

Only two hopefully short weeks left for us! I cannot wait any longer. I just can't wait till the last few days when anxiety kicks in  :

Edited: puncuation.


----------



## MDrummond (5 Aug 2006)

Flying out on the 19th from Vancouver, was sworn in on the 3rd. Congrats and see the rest of you there.


----------



## techie (7 Aug 2006)

Is it just me or are the days taking forever to go by? I seems like the days are 10 times longer then normal.... 2 days till i swear in, 12 before i leave. Can someone speed up the clock for me, thanks  :crybaby:


----------



## Rory (7 Aug 2006)

Techie, you have no idea. I have been doin my little PT regime but then I got the whole day left! Civilization 4 comes in handy for that though.I cannot wait till friday, I want to get enrolled now dangit! :threat:


----------



## techie (8 Aug 2006)

Cansurf - NCI-Op
Armydave - Infantry
Dugnut - NCI-Op
Springroll - OS
Deuce - unknown
PC1982 - Infantry
Rory - unknown
Fondle-Otter - unknown
MDrummond - unknown
techie - LCIS

Wow, 10 people from this thread are all going at the same time.

Anyone know how many courses start a week at St-Jean? Anyone know their course number yet? There is going to be quite a few of us on the same course.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Aug 2006)

WARNING

Please do not confirm, nor deny, your "On-line" impressions of the other members, until after week 4.

 ;D


----------



## techie (8 Aug 2006)

enh, ill give everyone a head start.

I tend to come off as a know it all, cocky, but willing to help anyone who wants it, and even those that don't. I am quiet at first, but after i awhile, i open up

Respect me, and ill respect you.


----------



## Rory (8 Aug 2006)

Techie, I am going Infantry and if I am not mistaken Fondle was a Sig-Op.


----------



## mechanic_chick (8 Aug 2006)

Naval Steward here...

Aug 28th BMQ.

From a little Birdie , I was told there are TWO platoons my week. One Anglo , One Franco.

My platoon number : R0282E.

Also , the Birdie mentioned :

".. Her course starts on the 28th and ends on the 10th of November so 11 weeks . The 13 weeks course start on Sep 1st, she lucked out. The difference between the two courses.... two weeks of Farnham.....*By the way the PT test is in week one now and a failure to the shuttle run means a return home and on that they are very searious.* "

So  start running / sprinting , or else your butt is being sent home , no remedial PT anymore folks!


G'luck ,

JESSO


----------



## Springroll (8 Aug 2006)

I'm going SonarOp and my course number is 0280...no idea on what my platoon number is yet.

A heads up on me...I come across differently on here than I do in person....what a surprise, eh?

In person I can be quite reserved. I tend to do alot of people watching at first until I know you. When I meet you, and we shake hands, I expect a decent hand shake...not a squeeze my hand and try to break it and definitely not a frilly one. You will see me nod my head alot during instruction(classroom only)...just my way of taking things in and not my way of saying "I knew that". I do try to help out everyone, and tend to sacrifice my own well being for the sake of others (must be the mommy in me). I am trying to break myself of that... ;D I hate gossip and do not tolerate any of it. I prefer to be the type that others can trust and depend on when they either need and ear or a hand with something. I do not tell anyone anything that is confided to me and expect the same in return. 
TRUST is a big thing for me. You break it, and it's gone forever.

I think that sums me up for now...I am interested to hear about you others though.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Aug 2006)

That is your Platoon.


----------



## Springroll (8 Aug 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> That is your Platoon.



At the swearing in they said that was our course number.
Now I am totally confused  ???

I know, it doesn't take much some days....lol


----------



## Rory (8 Aug 2006)

osjesso said:
			
		

> ".. Her course starts on the 28th and ends on the 10th of November so 11 weeks . The 13 weeks course start on Sep 1st, she lucked out. The difference between the two courses.... two weeks of Farnham.....*By the way the PT test is in week one now and a failure to the shuttle run means a return home and on that they are very searious.* "
> JESSO



Dear God, I read that one section and bolted for my runners and out the door for a run  :blotto:. Fear gives you that extra leg in a run!


----------



## mechanic_chick (8 Aug 2006)

Muahahahaha  >


----------



## Springroll (8 Aug 2006)

I know what ya mean, Rory...lol


----------



## Rory (8 Aug 2006)

OK I guess I might as well give the little excerpt from my personality. I am laid back in general except for the military, I am basically the kid who watched the movies and just got lost in thought of what its like being in the armed forces. It got worse when the bus load of troops would come into my Tim Hortons from Shilo when I was working at Timmies. I am a tad sarcastic at times etc but I am not doing it to be an arse. I probably will be trying to get to know the people around me immediately first rather then going 100 KM/H trying to meet everyone. If I can help someone I most likely will and I probably wont be too shy to ask for some advice after the fourth or fifth time I get it wrong.  ;D (Seriously its hard describing yourself on the spot!)


----------



## techie (8 Aug 2006)

osjesso said:
			
		

> b]By the way the PT test is in week one now and a failure to the shuttle run means a return home and on that they are very searious.[/b] "



Crap, that is the only thing i am worried about...... shuttle run....


----------



## ArmyDave (9 Aug 2006)

I don't remember the course number, however I'll probably recognize it if I saw it.

I'm generally fairly shy and quiet, although that seems to be changing lately.  I laugh a lot which worries me and I'm expecting some extra pushups because of this.  I met Dugnut at the Toronto swearing in already, not sure about anyone else.  Just look for the 6'9" beacon and you've found ArmyDave. ;D

I should be fine on the shuttle run, I've been running 6km every second day now that I've finally fixed my shin splint problem.  Apparently the running room gave me the wrong shoes the first time.  My second pair has more support and is doing perfect, I'm just happy to have that problem solved before it was too late.

Here's a picture of me from my swearing in ceremony:  http://www.armydave.com/images/004.jpg


----------



## mechanic_chick (9 Aug 2006)

6'9!! You monster!! Ha ha , Thank god Im the week after , imagine keepin' up with you with these little wee legs.


----------



## Shamrock (9 Aug 2006)

Why does that man in the nursing home shoes have his hands in his pockets?!


----------



## mechanic_chick (9 Aug 2006)

Callsign Kenny said:
			
		

> Why does that man in the nursing home shoes have his hands in his pockets?!



He should also get his pants hemmed. He he.  ;D


----------



## ArmyDave (9 Aug 2006)

Callsign Kenny said:
			
		

> Why does that man in the nursing home shoes have his hands in his pockets?!



He was the one that conducted the oath/solemn affirmation.  Please don't make fun of him, he was an extremely nice guy and isn't here to defend himself, nor should he have to.


----------



## Springroll (9 Aug 2006)

Great pic, armydave! Thanks for sharing. 
The bakground in mine is a picture of the queen projected onto the screen... :

When does the goatee go bye-bye?


----------



## ArmyDave (9 Aug 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> When does the goatee go bye-bye?



Probably a day or two before I leave. 

There's some more pics of my swearing in ceremony at the following URL if anyone is interested:

www.armydave.com/images.php


----------



## techie (9 Aug 2006)

crap... was everyone wearing a tie dave? ive forgot to get one, and i swear in myself in about 4 hours. :crybaby:


----------



## ArmyDave (9 Aug 2006)

Out of roughly 20 of us, I'd say about 15 were wearing ties.  The others were dressed pretty decent except for one guy in jeans.  We all felt sorry for him, apparently he didn't get the memo.


----------



## techie (9 Aug 2006)

Good. i bet when i swear in there will be a few jeans around.

FYI i was up at 5am thismorning cause I'm so excited about swearing in.(although my brain has yet to wake up)


----------



## ArmyDave (9 Aug 2006)

When I was sworn in a week ago I slept the day before then got up at 10:00pm and pulled an all nighter.  I had a ride picking me up at 6:00am and it was the easiest way to adjust to make sure I was wide awake. ;D


----------



## Springroll (9 Aug 2006)

ArmyDave said:
			
		

> Probably a day or two before I leave.
> 
> There's some more pics of my swearing in ceremony at the following URL if anyone is interested:
> 
> www.armydave.com/images.php



WOW, you guys had a bigger room than us too!
We only had 8 people, 4 male, 4 female, all leaving at the same time August 20th. The guys were dressed pretty conservatively, the same with the girls, except for one girl wearing jeans....and no, that was not me. My mother would have killed me! They all seem like really cool people.

techie, get yourself used to getting up at 5....I actually have been enjoying it at 5am since the kids aren't awake until 8am on most days....hehehe


----------



## techie (9 Aug 2006)

yeah, after my last shift tomorrow, i plan on starting to go to bed at around 11-12ish and waking up at 5. Ive just got to find stuff to keep me busy during the day, other then my running.


----------



## Springroll (9 Aug 2006)

Well, there are tons of things to keep ya busy. 
Have you finished your autobiography yet? If not, thats something to do. You will also have your security clearance form you can fill out and have done before arival in St Jean(man is it long!). Take on a temporary volunteer job, maybe with a local charity or something...

or you can come out here and take care of my kids so I can grab a break....lol

edit:
Guess I should post a pic, eh?
One of my kids and I with my certificate. That certificate is as much theirs, as it is mine...lol


----------



## techie (9 Aug 2006)

I don't have any of those forms yet, ill be getting them today. I will do my autobiography.

*shudder* young kids.... not my most favorite pastime. Ill stick to sitting an picking my nose thanks


----------



## Springroll (9 Aug 2006)

techie said:
			
		

> *shudder* young kids.... not my most favorite pastime. Ill stick to sitting an picking my nose thenk



They are good kids.....and love to play video games...you know you wanna....hehe ;D


----------



## techie (9 Aug 2006)

Ill pass thanks. Although..... thay are just the right size so i could hurl them across the room.


----------



## Springroll (9 Aug 2006)

They would probably enjoy that.....lol


----------



## mechanic_chick (9 Aug 2006)

Aww ,  those are both great pictures guys!!


----------



## techie (9 Aug 2006)

Yay, im now sworn in.... and there was 2 people... in shorts and sandles... 2.... shorts... sandles.... swearing in... COMEON... and they were both officers... lol


----------



## George Wallace (9 Aug 2006)

techie said:
			
		

> Yay, im now sworn in.... and there was 2 people... in shorts and sandles... 2.... shorts... sandles.... swearing in... COMEON... and they were both officers... lol


 ;D Perhaps, not for long.   ;D


----------



## techie (9 Aug 2006)

i should clarify, the 2 guys in shorts and sandles are officers recruits.

oh, 10 days to go, and my course # is 0279


----------



## Springroll (9 Aug 2006)

Congrats Techie!

I guess you are on a different course than I....I'm 0280


----------



## Rory (9 Aug 2006)

Congrats Techie and awesome pictures Dave and Springroll. You guys haven't done your clearence forms yet? I guess in Saskatchewan we do things a little backwards! They specifically told me to have the form done and bring it in for the swearing in, which is in two more days! ;D


----------



## mechanic_chick (9 Aug 2006)

They told me that too Rory. My swearing in is Monday!!


----------



## techie (9 Aug 2006)

Rory said:
			
		

> Congrats Techie and awesome pictures Dave and Springroll. You guys haven't done your clearence forms yet? I guess in Saskatchewan we do things a little backwards! They specifically told me to have the form done and bring it in for the swearing in, which is in two more days! ;D



They said i just have to have it done before i go to St-Jean


----------



## mechanic_chick (9 Aug 2006)

Awwww , Good ol' Military. Get use to nothing ever going right or the ' way it should be '.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 Aug 2006)

techie said:
			
		

> i should clarify, the 2 guys in shorts and sandles are officers recruits.
> 
> oh, 10 days to go, and my course # is 0279



Officer Cadets...unless..they are going Navy...then they are Naval Cadets....either way, Subordinate Officers, rather than Commisioned Officers.



CF Rank Structure...should be during your first week.   ;D


----------



## MDrummond (9 Aug 2006)

Congratulations Techie, I'll be on course 0279 with you. In regards to the clearence forms, I was told to bring it to St. Jean as well, but you've got me worried now Springroll, I'm looking at the form right now and there were only a few boxes I thought I had to fill in, am I mistaken or is the form only long in appearance?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 Aug 2006)

osjesso said:
			
		

> *By the way the PT test is in week one now and a failure to the shuttle run means a return home and on that they are very searious.* "
> 
> So  start running / sprinting , or else your butt is being sent home , no remedial PT anymore folks!
> 
> ...



You are 100% sure of this? If so, how if I may ask...

Mud


----------



## mechanic_chick (9 Aug 2006)

A great Ninja never tells her secrets.

But , I do know this for 110%.

You can PM me and find out if you wish


----------



## ArmyDave (9 Aug 2006)

techie said:
			
		

> oh, 10 days to go, and my course # is 0279



I was hoping someone would post a number I recognize.  I'm on course 0279 as well, half the people at my swearing in were 0280.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 Aug 2006)

Can anyone explain this new course-numbering system to an older fart like me?

I went thru Basic, 12 Platoon, Course 8930....89 (the year) and 30 (30th Platoon of that year).  Roger that.  Easy-smeasy pattern there, even for a PEI guy.   ;D

Your guy's number make no sense to my pee brain damaged by years of chewing on the decadent package in the IMP bread...

0279 to me means, 2002, 79th course   :  

doh!


----------



## Springroll (9 Aug 2006)

Per the security clearance form:

I was given it at my swearing in and told to have it completely filled in before I get to St Jean.

As for the ourse numbering, your guess is as good as mine, Mud...lol


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 Aug 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> Per the security clearance form:
> 
> I was given it at my swearing in and told to have it completely filled in before I get to St Jean.
> 
> As for the ourse numbering, your guess is as good as mine, Mud...lol



Its ok, just my AMTS kicking in...

(Aluminum Mess-Tin Syndrome).  I can't stand by microwaves either.

Someone will fill us in...


----------



## Fondle-Otter (10 Aug 2006)

Howdy folks. A future sig op here going on the August 21 course, swearing in on Friday with Rory here in Saskatoon. Counting down the days now until the 19th.

A little about myself: 17 years old. carbon based life form. half reptile. male.  6 foot 2 inches. I think that basically covers all the bases. If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## 4780medic (11 Aug 2006)

Anybody heading to BMQ on 08/21/06?


----------



## Springroll (11 Aug 2006)

4780medic said:
			
		

> Anybody heading to BMQ on 08/21/06?



yes, I am along with a bunch of us. 
Just go to this thread here http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/46385.0.html


----------



## dodger37 (11 Aug 2006)

I'll be there too, swore in on the 2nd of august, heading out on the 19th as a med tech.   I'll be on course 0279, I'm super excited and can't wait to see all of you there.

dodger37


----------



## 4780medic (11 Aug 2006)

Three more days of work,eight more days till the 19th. I can Hardly stand it.
Is there any medtechs heading to SJ on the 21st.


----------



## 4780medic (11 Aug 2006)

Is anybody from Muskoka or NorthBay On. going to SJ on the 21st.


----------



## Springroll (11 Aug 2006)

4780medic said:
			
		

> Three more days of work,eight more days till the 19th. I can Hardly stand it.
> Is there any medtechs heading to SJ on the 21st.



I just finished my last day of work last night...YIPPEE!!
I don't think there are any other medtechs going from here other than you. 
This is the list so far:

Cansurf - NCI-Op
Armydave - Infantry
Dugnut - NCI-Op
Springroll - TASOP
Deuce - SigOp
PC1982 - Infantry
Rory - Infantry
Fondle-Otter - SigOp
MDrummond - Combat Engineer
techie - LCIS
4780medic - MedTech

Edited to add trades.


----------



## Deuce (11 Aug 2006)

Hey gents. I'll add to the list here, I'm going in for SigOp. See you in about a week..


----------



## Fondle-Otter (11 Aug 2006)

For the list, I too am going in for Sig Op.


----------



## MDrummond (11 Aug 2006)

Better throw in my trade too, I'm in for Combat Engineer.


----------



## 4780medic (11 Aug 2006)

Hey Dodger37, it's good to see another medtech is on here.
How did you find out your course number?


----------



## dodger37 (11 Aug 2006)

4780medic said:
			
		

> Hey Dodger37, it's good to see another medtech is on here.
> How did you find out your course number?




It was in the letter they sent me after i accepted the job offer, as well when I was sworn in it was on a bunch of the forms i had to sign.   I should probably add for the list that im going in as a med tech and I'm pretty sure that rory is going in as infantry.


----------



## Rory (11 Aug 2006)

Yay course 0279E! I'm in the Army! I'm in the Army! Ha ha there was only me and Fondle for the enrollment though in Saskatoon.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 Aug 2006)

Well, 1 week and counting for you all troops!

Personally, I think you are gonna love it!


----------



## 4780medic (13 Aug 2006)

135hrs,24mins till I board the bus. I can hardly wait, I feel like a kid waiting for christmas to finally arrive.
I am lookin forward to meeting you guys and kickin some a**.BAMM!!!


----------



## Rory (13 Aug 2006)

Christmas are you kidding me? I don't think Christmas and ol' St. Nick can compare to BMQ at the moment  ;D.


----------



## Springroll (13 Aug 2006)

This time next week we will be in St Jean....I am sooooo excited!


----------



## armyrules (13 Aug 2006)

Good Luck Springroll


----------



## CallOfDuty (13 Aug 2006)

Hey guys, its nice to see everyone so excited to be headed to St Jean.  It really is a cool, and in the end, rewarding experience.  But during this last week you have at home, REALLY take advantage of sleeping in your own bed, not shaving(lol...shaving everyday for 11 weeks sucked for me!), being with friends,girlfriends, boyfriends, husbands, kids etc etc. 
    I'll throw out a few BMQ tips of my own if anyone is interested...........Stay positive.  A good attitude can make a crap week just that much better...and it rubs off on others.   Get some good insoles for your combat boots.  You will spend an ENORMOUS amount of time on your feet ( especially 8 hours of topography hiking through the woods!)...and just being marched around all the time, the ruckmarches, everything.  I've been out of basic since May 10th and I'm just getting all my feeling back in my toes. :-\
   Do your job.  Very simple.  The people on basic that get through with no problem and no issues are the ones that simply did what they were instruced to do by their staff.  They will tell you that from day one.  " If we tell you to do something or to have something done, do it...it's your job"  That means if they tell you to have your stuff sewn by Monday, do it all weekend if you have to , and everything will be alllriiiiight.  Don't do it, and you'll see!
      La Fiesta is only a 10$ cab fare from the Mega and drinks are  only Two bucks!!!  Enjoy it  
  I guess finally I would say TEAMWORK..........It means everything there.    You guys will end up having your cliques, usually the group of people in your immediate sleeping area.  Get together with them and do laundry together.  Someone who is good at shining shoes should do shoes, while the other people take care of the ironing and the folding of kit, etc etc etc.  You'll see.
  Oh and one more thing.  After you get issued your shoes...........brush shine them every night.  Don't skip a night or put if off till a later time.  When the time comes, at around week 4 or 5, they will tell you to start spit shining your boots.  If you dont have a really good base coat of brush shine, you will not be able to properly spit shine those bad boys.  And you will be expected to have a nice shine!
    Have a good time guys, and hope some of that helped.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Springroll (13 Aug 2006)

Thank you for the great advice, CallofDuty...believe it or not, it does mean alot!

Thanks for the wishes of god luck, armyrules! 
I wish you the best of luck too!! 
We'll meet for a beer sometime!


----------



## armyrules (14 Aug 2006)

Sure thing Springroll and have loads of fun over there I'm soo jealous  

Great post CallofDuty all wonderful ideas you mentioned... $2.00 for a drink I like that one the most


----------



## Rory (15 Aug 2006)

6 days until go time! I hope everyone also has a safe flight on the 19th and 20th also.


----------



## Springroll (15 Aug 2006)

Rory said:
			
		

> 6 days until go time! I hope everyone also has a safe flight on the 19th and 20th also.



You getting nervous yet, Rory?

I have 5 days til departure and the excitement is now gone..now it just feels like I am so rushed that I won't get everything done that I want or need too.


----------



## Rory (15 Aug 2006)

A bit, the whole OH CRAP NO TIME LEFT! is what is kicking in right now. Gives me a reason to start that autobiography before I fly out in 4 days. But ya I know what you mean about the whole everything is rushed now, you forget one thing and bam so little time to make up for it.


----------



## Springroll (15 Aug 2006)

Rory said:
			
		

> A bit, the whole OH CRAP NO TIME LEFT! is what is kicking in right now. Gives me a reason to start that autobiography before I fly out in 4 days. But ya I know what you mean about the whole everything is rushed now, you forget one thing and bam so little time to make up for it.



You haven't done your autobiography yet? Geez...I should have got on your case a couple weeks ago to finish it!
Mine is done, printed and ready to go(with a copy in case I need to "redo" it....lol). Now just have to print out my security clearance form with the extra addresses and employers that wouldn't fit on the page.

Still have some shopping to do, the small things that you can't really forget or leave for later...and of course, spend time with the kids and hubby before I leave.


----------



## mechanic_chick (15 Aug 2006)

Im finding that the hardest to deal with right now is divi'ing up my time between  best friend , boyfriend and family. And then realising omg , theres only 10 days left ( and less for you ).  I still have the little stuff to do , finishing up that today. Opening a new bank account ( RBC , you can actually get a Debit card anywhere in Canada if you loose it... which is super good instead of having to go to your home unit ). And getting a void check. 

Anyways folks , hopes all well.


Cheers ,

JESSO


----------



## Fondle-Otter (16 Aug 2006)

Wow seems weird that it's only a few days until I leave. Still haven't touched my autobiography, or went to the bank, or started packing. I guess maybe I should get off my ass and do it.


----------



## 4780medic (16 Aug 2006)

67hrs57mins untill I get on the bus for St. Jean. I'm all packed, though I still haven't touched the autobiography yet. It seems every night now as soon as I close my eyes I start BMQ and wake up in the morning feeling like that is the case. Yestarday was my last day of work so all I have to do is hang out with the kids and count the minutes.


----------



## big bad john (16 Aug 2006)

Start the autobiography, you'll be sorry if you don't.


----------



## techie (16 Aug 2006)

crap, i have everything ready except the autobiography... enh, that will give me something to do on the 11 hour train ride.


----------



## Springroll (16 Aug 2006)

Why not do it before you leave, then that 11 hour train ride can be spent sleeping....


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (16 Aug 2006)

Its only 500 words folks...that's not really that much!  If it were me....and admittedly its not...I would start the "get the work done then relax" mindset...the earlier the better.

Follow the format and include all the "suggested" info, remember if its not up to standard...you get to redo and redo it.  Get into the habit of doin' it right the first time.  Just my advice though.   ;D


----------



## Springroll (16 Aug 2006)

HL and I chatted about our autobiographies today at coffee....lol


----------



## techie (16 Aug 2006)

500 words... how am i going to fit my exhilarating and wonderfull life into 500 words.... :
I would follow that mind set Mud, but 11 hours... i ned something to do in that 11 hours


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (16 Aug 2006)

techie said:
			
		

> 500 words... how am i going to fit my exhilarating and wonderfull life into 500 words.... :
> I would follow that mind set Mud, but 11 hours... i ned something to do in that 11 hours



Sleep, talk to people (they may be the last civie's you talk to in a looooooooong time...or people that call you by your first name not your last  ;D).

Look out the window, and enjoy the last 11 hours of "doing nothing" cause you have 11 weeks of being BUSY and...during week 2, you may find yourself thinking back and wishing you did sweet-f**k-all those 11 hours... ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (16 Aug 2006)

Why aren't you flying techie?  Dear lord...I understand the put my life into 500 words dilemma...and I am alot older than you are... ;D

I am a doer...some people I know are procrastinators  :...aren't they...I like to get things done asap...eases the mind as well....

HL


----------



## warpig (16 Aug 2006)

I must identify myself because of nature of this thread and my job. I’m Sgt L. Warawa of Division B, Instructor Cadre, CFLRS. You all will have the opportunity to bump into me in the Mega no doubt.

First off, this thread was great. Excellent to see the enthusiasm and the hopes enunciated here by hopeful future recruits. I’m impressed with the positive foreknowledge of the CF in general you’ve shown, and I liked hearing that your are actively (meaning physically) getting ready. 

I stumbled onto you all a bit late, but I’ll offer two dire chunks of advice that you may still have time to insure they’ve been squared away. This would also be my chance to inform others so they can insure they are ready. Here it goes:

1)	Get into shape. Hey, if you have doubts about your fitness now there still are 8 days left, and if you commit to two runs of your best effort daily you just might get past the Express Test. You must be doing as many push-ups and sit-ups as you can by now, as often as you can. Chin-ups would be good as well. The policy now is that if you fail the Shuttle Run we will send you home and you can re-apply in 6 months. That’s a waist of your tax dollars though, isn’t it? Besides this small point, most of the injuries we see that potentially take you off-course are caused by being physically un-prepared for the course. That’s why you should arrive in the best shape you can.
2)	Make sure you have your finances in order. This career is like any job in that you will not be getting a pay-check right away. You will need the money suggested to purchase what you need here for course materials. Things like boot-bands, an Iron, the proper locks. You need them and you will have to buy them. You need to insure that anyone left behind, be it wife or husband, kids, family, will have adequate finances available. You do not need the distraction of having to do extra admin while your course is learning. Bring extra money if possible, or better yet have your money in a debit-card accessible account you can access through normal banking machines.

I could give a lot more advice, but what the Recruiting office gave you is bang-on: follow it. HAVE the Course documentation given you so far available IMMEDIATELY as you exit the Taxi when you arrive at the Mega. If you have brought your own car, and we discourage this, you MUST insure you follow instructions for parking it. If you didn’t get any, ASK. I recommend only a normal haircut, nothing radically military unless you know the dress regulations because we will insure you have a haircut within days of arriving and you may be wasting your money. Unless you are sure of what you need to buy, do not waste you money by pre-purchasing things. 

Your course starts on the 21st, eh? Good luck to you all and welcome to one of the most rewarding professions there are. Any of the long-serving posters can tell you that there are exiting times and opportunities awaiting you. 

This thread has some interesting prospects. Perhaps something can be done to for future recruits or prospective. That isn’t my job but I will pass that one my CofC. For the old snots who remember Cornwallis, this isn’t it, a fact you already know. But what you don’t know is that these future prospects will be learning a lot of the tactical and field applications some of you didn’t see until you were on tour. Things in the field in Farnham are VERY different from what you remember. It would be a bit of an education for all serving members to hear from these future recruits as they go through their course, wouldn’t you agree?


----------



## techie (16 Aug 2006)

the shuttle run is the only aspect of BMQ i am worried about.... 6 months...

what oes the shuttle run consist of?


----------



## Rory (16 Aug 2006)

Thanks for that post Warpig! Techie you worried about that too? I can't remember who but someone explained it to me as your doing a shuttle run to a buzzer, got to make it to a certain point before the buzzer. Don't take this as set in stone though as I can't verify this as first hand knowledge. I just hope all the running and biking will get me through it as I would rather not have to reapply in six months.

As for the autobiography I sat down and finished it yesterday and over shot the 500 easily. I hope I wont have to redo it because I went over 500 though or I will be doing the next draft in point form. Five days left guys can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## Springroll (16 Aug 2006)

Thank you for that heads up, Sgt Warawa.
I am sure I speak for many when I say we appreciate you taking the time to inform us of these two pieces of advice. 

Techie, if the shuttle run is anything like the one the reg force members have to do for their express test, your best bet is to contact your local base gym and ask them. I am contacting mine tomorrow and can post the description tomorrow, if you like?


----------



## techie (16 Aug 2006)

Please. Unfortunate for me running is more of psychology thing then a physical thing, and i just went out for a run, and my mind just kicked the sh*it out of me. Its So hard for me to run alone that it probably does more harm then good.


----------



## mechanic_chick (16 Aug 2006)

Okay , to start..

Sgt. Warawa :

Thank you for the advice it will be taken into some very serious consideration by all of us who are leaving for BMQ rather soon. Im sure we  all appreciate the time you have taken to let us know about these things. It helps , and it also scares us , lol.

About the Beep Test :

Guys , don't get to TOO freaked out about it where you can't stop thinking about it every day until you leave. If you are running ( practise sprinting and breathing techniques as well ) you should do JUST FINE on the beep test. I mean come on , we are the first to do this test and we wont be the last. And if you can't pass a Beep Test.. well , WHAT ARE YAH DOIN' IN THE MILITARY ANYWAYS!! Dont you KNOW theres running? Ha ha. Just CHILL.. RUN... and be HAPPY and EXCITED that you have been chosen for the military in the first place and be confident in everything you do. It's only... what? 10-20 minutex , this Beep Test? Thats only 20 minutes of your life you have to freakin push like theres no tomorrow and ' git er done ' ( I read that off of a truck and thought , wow , thats super inspirational Ha ha! )

As for Techie , running alone is definetley not the same as running with a supportive platoon. You will have Mcpl's up your arse screaming at you , most people tend to NOT STOP!  Grin Just think of it as a big Rottie about to bite your behind! If you are TRYING and out there running , you should have no problems. They arent there to purposley fail you!

Kudos on everyones Swearing In and hopefully I see most of you at the Bistro within our time there.

G'luck ,


JESSO


----------



## CallOfDuty (16 Aug 2006)

Hey guys........take the worrying of the beep test out of your mind right now.  Seriously..........The chainsmoking chubbies on my course did it just fine and so can you!!
  Steve


----------



## mechanic_chick (16 Aug 2006)

Yay! Im a Skinny Chainsmoker! No worries. Lol!


----------



## devilins (16 Aug 2006)

I wouldn't worry about the beep test either.  You will have to do things that are allot more difficult in your military career then a stupid shuttle run.  I'm an out of shape, short fat guy (5'2" tall, 155lbs) and I ran a 7.5 before I started to breath heavy and the PSP staff was looking at me like sheesh is he ever going to finish, I need my coffee break!!  ( It was 7:30am)  I generally score a 9.5 when I have gotten back into decent shape, but as I was running alone and you only have to get a 6 to pass I figured that I shouldn't keep her here any longer then necessary.  Besides it is so much more fun when you have a group to run against and you see all the really out of shape people drop out around level 4.  Now for me the BFT / 13km rucksack march with FFO scares me ...darn short legs!!


----------



## CallOfDuty (16 Aug 2006)

....on the other hand though I should mention to make sure you can do the pushups!!  There were two people in my platoon that did not graduate with the rest of us because they could not do the minimum amount of pushups required.  Also the PSP in St Jean are very picky with the pushups during the test.  They want to see each one done PERFECT.  
   During my basic, the little thing I did every night ( to make sure I didn't lose my pushup count) was when lights went out at 11........drop down and pump out 20-25 before you go to sleep.
  Cheers


----------



## mechanic_chick (16 Aug 2006)

A good idea is to play Push Up Poker when you are there and before.  Whatever card you get - you do that amount of push ups. 

Sit ups too.


----------



## techie (18 Aug 2006)

Thanks for all the support everyone, and you have alleviated my worries(for the most part). I am glad that i am about to start this new journey in my life, and I'm am glad i am going to share this experience with all of you going to be there.

Everyone   see you there.


----------



## Springroll (19 Aug 2006)

Well, the time has come.
I depart Hfx tomorrow morning at 0630hrs to start this new life experience.
Not sure if I am the only one feeling this way, but it feels like everything is going by me in ultra fast speed today. 

Anyways, everything is packed, and all paper work filled out, so I am ready to go. Everything on the home front is sorted out as best as I can do before leaving them all on their own.

I'll see you all tomorrow or Monday!


----------



## Hot Lips (20 Aug 2006)

Good luck to you all and have fun...
Jesso...nice article and pic of you and your family in the Sunday Herald here in NS  

HL

Again best wishes to you all and I will be there soon enough


----------



## warpig (10 Sep 2006)

osjesso said:
			
		

> Yay! Im a Skinny Chainsmoker! No worries. Lol!


Apparently now having checked this thread after leaving it alone for a bit, I have made the personal acquaintance of one OS Jesso! Because of the memorial Services in Pet I’m missing the next Inspection but I’m going to be sure to check on our chain smoker to insure proper use of the Mouthwash that is regulated to be in each locker layout! This has been an interesting thread for me.
I’ll ask her if she can find the time to continue to thread, just to let you all know howzits been going.


----------



## Springroll (17 Sep 2006)

warpig said:
			
		

> I’m going to be sure to check on our chain smoker to insure proper use of the Mouthwash that is regulated to be in each locker layout!



LOL...well everytime she is out at the break area when I am there, her breath is minty fresh!  ;D

Jesso is a hoot to be around...great girl and full of energy.


----------



## mechanic_chick (23 Sep 2006)

Well howdy ho folks!!

This little lady is live from St Jean for thw weekend .. yip yip woo hoo!! We are just getting onto our 5th week , after this wonderful weekend of course. Well... I had the luxury to meet Springroll!! Where are you this weekend! Ha ha. Ill come back to base around noon to find you hun!  Shes a wonderful girl , riot to be with and sure does ease some of the tension of being in the Mega. 

Whats it been like...    Interesting. It`s alot more physical then I thought , so if your about to come here... strap your shoes on and make sure yah go running. Sleep deprived.. catchin up to it this weekend! I asked one of my co workers how you could sum up the last 4 weeks... and he said ` h .. e.. l... `well you get the point. Inspections are hare , no matter what you do its never good enough. But you keep trying harder and harder everytime. This place definetly makes you grow a thick skin. I found living with other girls to be actually exceptionally hard as well. Something I never thought would be a daunting task at all , but it is! You have to live with alot of different personalities that may not be even close to yours. Thats what the military is all about though , this place teaches great life lessons and hopefully by the time I leave I am not a girl but a woman. 

All is well , apparently I found out on the obstacle course I am afraid of heights too! Anyways! Goin to enjoy the rest of my weekend! Take care everyone!!

And yes Warpig , there will be proper use of my mouthwash at all times!


----------



## Gouki (23 Sep 2006)

Hey Amy! Good to hear you're doing well. I'm on duty right now and it sure is boring, but I didn't think I'd encounter you right now over army.ca!

The long October weekend, thanksgiving - you're coming up to stay at my place for a while right? RIGHT? I'll come down to St Jean to pick you up provided you're all good and get it off! 

I may or may not still be on duty for then, remains to be seen. At the least you'll be able to spend a few days here and I'll show you around Pet. Hopefully everything goes well for you and your course and I'll see you in October

You're doing good, and you seem in great spirits, keep up the good work and just think that Christmas is fast approaching and we'll be heading home on the same flight together!


----------



## mechanic_chick (8 Oct 2006)

OMG!! My Big Brother! How weird.


Well folks dont have TOO much time ( imagine that! ) , 7th week is rolling around. It`s still been rather interesting here. Rifle test next week * heart attack!!! * haha , but it`s all good , I keep putting `one foot infront of the other `and by the time I look up the day is done. 

Steve - Great way of comm`s with family here isnt it lol. I miss you , and sorry I couldnt come up this weekend. Ill make sure of it FOR SURE to come see you ASAP ( possibly next weekend! ) and it`ll be good! Get to go to Pet!! 

Talk to you all soon and Ill give you a call soon brudder!

Ta ta.

LIVE FROM ST JEAN

OS JESSO


----------



## mechanic_chick (9 Oct 2006)

Hellllooo folks! 

Here I am sitting at lovley CFLRS St Jean , the weekend just about to roll up and starting on week 7! TEST WEEK! Little nervous I must admit , I know I am prepaired but I feel like I wish I had more time to practise , especially rifles. Trying to not let my nerves get the best of me so I hope. i know my stuff but because I get so scared for tests I end up , possibly , screwing up! But so far so good on that aspect of things. 

Rifle drill - Not easy , actually very difficult. It also hurts! When you are with your weapon be careful of your posture , and make sure you are very aggressive. The more aggresive the better.

Farnhams coming up soon. A little nervous , I have been a bit sick but nothing I haven't been able to fight off. The body really can work maricles , mind over matter. Should be interesting. Get this week over with * crosses fingers *FOUR DAYS for this week. But that means this week work has to be crammed into a smaller time frame.. should be interesting Im sure. 

Hopefully this wekeend as stated I get to see my Brother in Pet! Woo hoo. That'll be exciting after a tougher week. See , it doesnt have to be all physical to have a rough week.. you're mind drains you just as much too.

As one of my co workers says " It's an awesome experience. you meet LOTS of people " , which is true. 

Still happy to be here , very much so.  Will let you know how this week goes. Keep your fingers crossed.

OS JESSO


----------



## ready to go (19 Oct 2006)

Good luck Jesso


----------

